# Poudriere Bulk error while compiling perl5.30



## FabricioGuzzy (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Background:  FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE #0 r359109

I am facing an error while compiling perl5.30 using poudriere bulk with the following:
(I am compiling it for particular reasons/customization)


```
Pathname for the site-specific library files? (~name ok)
[/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl] 
List of earlier versions to include in @INC? [none] 
<malloc/malloc.h> NOT found.
<malloc.h> NOT found.
Checking to see how big your pointers are...
Do you wish to wrap malloc calls to protect against potential overflows? [y] 
Do you wish to attempt to use the malloc that comes with perl5? [n] 
Your system wants malloc to return 'void *', it would seem.
Your system uses void free(), it would seem.
Pathname for the site-specific architecture-dependent library files? (~name ok)
[/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.30] 
Do you want to configure vendor-specific add-on directories? [n] 
Colon-separated list of additional directories for perl to search? [none] 
Support DTrace if available? [y] 
Where is the dtrace executable? (~name ok) [/usr/sbin/dtrace] 

*** Configure:  Fatal Error:  /usr/sbin/dtrace doesn't support -h flag
***
*** Your installed dtrace doesn't support the -h switch to compile a D
*** program into a C header. Can't continue.

===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mat@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/perl5.30/work/perl-5.30.1/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.30
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for perl5-5.30.1
build of lang/perl5.30 | perl5-5.30.1 ended at Sun Apr  5 23:37:05 -03 2020
build time: 00:00:11
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```

my local "dtrace" does support -h flag by the way. 

But....  If I try to compile it out of Jail/poudriere by just using  "make package", straight to the source folder, for example, it works fine.
I couldn't find anything about such situation anywhere.
I really think I am commiting some mistake on my poudriere.conf or make.conf files.

Any help is very welcome!

Best Regards,
Fabricio.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2020)

I would suggest updating that ports tree first. Perl is now at 5.30.2 and there's been an update regarding Dtrace (although that was for RISC-V) that might be related.


----------



## FabricioGuzzy (Apr 13, 2020)

It worked. Thanks SirDice.


----------

